# History of the English Church During the Civil Wars



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find a copy of William A. Shaw's _A History of the English Church during the Civil Wars and under the Commonwealth, 1640 - 1660_ (1900)?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Scott (Jun 30, 2006)

interlibrary loan


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2006)

This book was reprinted in 1974 (ISBN: 0833743899) but remains elusive in my research.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

John R. DeWitt, _Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly and the Divine Right of Church Government_, pp.2-4:



> W.A. Shaw, an exceedingly hostile investigator into the life of the Assembly with special reference to its relations with Parliament, did not refer to them [unpublished manuscript minutes], though he wrote well after the recovery of the minutes and their transcription into legible form.
> ...
> W.A. Shaw, another chronicler of these same events -- and one to whom constant reference is necessary because of his careful and elaborate tracing of events -- is no more dispassionate than any of the others, but bases his own criticisms upon quite different grounds. He is, _mirabile dictu_, an Erastian writing on the threshold of the twentieth century!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaw has a lot of record information regarding the ministers in the London Provincial Assembly.
http://www.naphtali.com/coldwell/book/shaw/details/672.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

Found a copy. Very expensive.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 11, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Found a copy. Very expensive.


 
Doh! $200 bucks? Remind me to scan that one in someday whenever my bookscanner is working. It's in the public domain so it should be ok.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Doh! $200 bucks? Remind me to scan that one in someday whenever my bookscanner is working. It's in the public domain so it should be ok.



Keep going higher...memo to self: send daily reminder to Chris Rhoades re: Shaw's _History_ until he breaks down and fixes his scanner.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 12, 2006)

Not sure if it's included in this list...but they have a variety of books listed..these are just some of them...

A history of the Evangelical party in the Church of England by Balleine

A HISTORY OF THE CRUSADES VOLUME II by Steven Rungiman

A history of the diocese of Ogdensburg by Smith

A History Of The English Baptists by Joseph Ivimey

A History Of The Moravian Church by Joseph Edmund Hutton |

A history of the reformation V.2 by Lindsay

A History Of The Reformation Volume-I by Thomas M. Lindsay

A history of the Scottish Highlands, Highland clans and Highland regiments Volume 1 by Maclauchlan

A history of the Scottish Highlands, Highland clans and Highland regiments Volume 2 by Maclauchlan

A Northern Presbyter's Second Letter To Ministers Of The Gospel Of All Denominations On Slavery by Nathan Lord



http://2020ok.com/tags/history_2.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2007)

William A. Shaw, _A History of the English Church During the Civil Wars and Under the Commonwealth, 1640-1660, Vol. I_ and _A History of the English Church During the Civil Wars and Under the Commonwealth, 1640-1660, Vol. II_


----------

